# Please post snowy, cold, blustery pictures!



## Capt (Aug 11, 2010)

Ok, this summer heat is really getting to me.  Can you all please post some cold and snowy pictures so I can try to forget all about it?  I welcome pictures from inside looking out, too.  I really need something to look forward to!

Thanks!

Capt


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 11, 2010)

After the ice storm


----------



## sullystull (Aug 11, 2010)

260" this past year here in the mtns of wv.  This pic was taken in late Feb.


----------



## ANeat (Aug 11, 2010)

Here ya go, bundle up.


----------



## Lumberjacks Wife (Aug 11, 2010)

Tahquamenon Falls


----------



## Panhandler (Aug 11, 2010)

sullystull said:
			
		

> 260" this past year here in the mtns of wv.  This pic was taken in late Feb.



There was still snow on Dolly Sods in late April. Hoping to get down there again in a couple weeks.


----------



## PapaDave (Aug 11, 2010)

This was in Jan. of '07, but, you get the idea.
I can wait for the cold and snow, but would love temps in the upper 60's- low 70's with a little breeze to replace all the hot, humid weather we've been having. It's really doing a number on the electric bill, with the air on.
If this year is anything at all like the last few, we'll be burning morning and maybe evening fires in about 1 1/2 months.


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 11, 2010)

Ahhh, I feel cooler already.

ANeat, Love the grill going with a foot of snow on the ground! I like to fire my weber up and get them strange looks from the locals. For some reason the food just taste's awesome when its cold and snowy out! What were you cooking??


----------



## ANeat (Aug 11, 2010)

Those were some italian sausages, and some chorizo as well,  good stuff on the grill, anytime 


 I think at that time the electric was out, combination of ice and snow, thats why all the branches were on the ground.  We have a gas stove so cooking wasnt a problem but it just seemed like the right thing to do.


----------



## loon (Aug 11, 2010)

hauling some wood into the yard last year...






splitting some wood across the road last year...






and christmas time last year


----------



## ironpony (Aug 11, 2010)

Hailey and Copper (bassett) unfortunately we had to put Copper down in July she was 16 in June she had a great 16 years


----------



## SolarAndWood (Aug 12, 2010)

Not particularly blustery, but a couple winter sunsets.


----------



## woodsman23 (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## heatwise (Aug 12, 2010)

ok, you asked for it, pete


----------



## North of 60 (Aug 12, 2010)

-42 any way you slice it.


----------



## bogydave (Aug 12, 2010)

Ice fog,


----------



## Skier76 (Aug 12, 2010)

Great pics! I love winter!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## ColdNH (Aug 12, 2010)

a few of my favorites


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 12, 2010)

The big storm of Feb '10. Highlights from my ride to work in NYC. The first is the day after












The old flatbed









I am sick and tired of the heat and humidity! Bring on the winter


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 12, 2010)

Here's Hudson river shot that my wife took.


----------



## Badfish740 (Aug 12, 2010)

How about cold weather AND cold beer?






My chocolate lab hates the heat just as much as I do






Hunting season is only about 4 months away!


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 13, 2010)

Picture of the Rhino in the woods on a nice winter day bucking up some cherry not in the picture.

zap


----------



## hossthehermit (Aug 13, 2010)

Do ya miss these mornings? Not me.


----------



## Bobbin (Aug 13, 2010)

I love spring and summer.  Fall is OK but makes me sort of sad and I really have to psych myself up for winter.  (Snowbanks along the road can make walking with the dog kind of hairy on a narrow, winding road).

http://pic100.picturetrail.com/VOL889/1214523/9107531/348163647.jpg

http://pic100.picturetrail.com/VOL889/1214523/9107531/348163649.jpg


----------



## WES999 (Aug 13, 2010)

I found an old pic from the winter of 02, I think we had a good amount of snow that year.
That pile is about 3' of 4' high.


----------



## Uper (Aug 13, 2010)

A couple of the gang at the winter retreat.


----------



## Capt (Aug 13, 2010)

That was just what I needed!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## ColdNH (Aug 13, 2010)

a few more














This one makes me cold!





ice storm 2008













This warms yah up


----------



## Corey (Aug 13, 2010)

Blizzard last Christmas - I think we had 18-22" on the ground and 36"+ drifts







Does make the Christmas lights look pretty, though







Does contrast a bit with right now...I wonder if wood dries with the real temp or the 'feels like' ?  Either way, it should be getting pretty crispy!


----------



## Fish On (Aug 13, 2010)

I miss winter


----------



## begreen (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks. This thread reminds me of why I like summer so much! But it's a sunny 74 outside.


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 15, 2010)

This is what a real winter is..where I live, 3 years ago on Easter weekend (which happened to be the first weekend in April) we received approximately 98 CM of snow (38 inches). Needless to say it was a kick in the teeth to spring flowers! 

We normally receive 350-500 cm of snow per winter. 

Andrew


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 15, 2010)

Swede, those pictures remind me of Michigan in the Houghton/Hancock area. One winter in the 70's I was doing some work near South Range, MI and was told to stop at a particular house but after telling me it was a yellow house they then said that would not do because I would not be able to see the house although it was in town. I had to count driveways. I got there and could walk into the garage and then knock on the door. You definitely could not see the house! They kept the short driveway open so they could get into the garage. To shovel snow off the roof was a big job because they still had to throw the snow up to get it off the roof! That is the most I'd ever seen.


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 15, 2010)

Dennis,

The pictures I posted of the storm is a "typical" storm. Now if we don't get over 1 foot of snow per storm, it's nothing. Like I said, we normally receive between 350-500 cm of snow per winter.

The pictures where you see my car coming up the road and the one beside the snow bank were taken Easter weekend of 2007.

I have seen more snow than in those pictures posted but from your story, I think you beat what I have seen in my lifetime (I wasn't around yet in the 1970s....lol).

Andrew


----------



## North of 60 (Aug 15, 2010)

Swedishchef said:
			
		

> This is what a real winter is..where I live, 3 years ago on Easter weekend (which happened to be the first weekend in April) we received approximately 98 CM of snow (38 inches). Needless to say it was a kick in the teeth to spring flowers!
> 
> We normally receive 350-500 cm of snow per winter.
> 
> Andrew



What are the temps?


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 15, 2010)

Well, I most certainly don't have the same temperatures as Carmacks of Faro but it gets cold 

The winter of 2009-2010 was warmer than normal throughout Québec, especially in the eastern and northern parts of the province, where it was extraordinarily warm. Last winter there was barely ANY snow and very mild temps. Some months, the temps were 10 degrees warmer than average.

Normally, in Jan-Feb we see 3-4 weeks of daytime highs of -17 to -22. At nights it will hit -27 to -30.

However, where I live is a Maritime climate. The low pressure systems (with snow) warm us up. We get our biggest storms at -5 or so.

Andrew


----------



## mrurbplanner (Aug 16, 2010)

A couple of pictures from the backyard in December 2007.


----------



## mrurbplanner (Aug 16, 2010)

More pictures from the winter of 2007/2008.  These ones from clearing the driveway during a storm in March 2008.  I forget if it was coming in like a lion or going out like one.


----------



## Wallyworld (Aug 16, 2010)

This was sent to me, not sure where it is but lots of snow


----------



## webbie (Aug 16, 2010)

Ah, winter - soon come!


----------



## onion (Aug 16, 2010)

Last year


----------



## johnnywarm (Aug 19, 2010)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## stejus (Aug 21, 2010)

First snow last fall - Dec 5 2009.
Enough snow to fire up the Polaris - Dec 24 2009.


----------



## rowerwet (Aug 22, 2010)

my kids love to look in the hopper, and some winter grilling


----------



## Uper (Aug 24, 2010)

[del][/del]


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 24, 2010)

Uper said:
			
		

> [del][/del]



Uh, maybe it's just me . . . but I don't see anything here . . . unless I'm looking at a photo of a wicked bad blizzard causing a white out . . . or maybe I simply have snowblindness.  

Edit . . . never mind . . . after I posted this the pictures popped up!


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 24, 2010)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Uper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe you were not logged on when you saw nothing, you had to log in to post that you saw nothing, and then it was there.


----------



## Uper (Aug 24, 2010)

Okay, the truth be told, I was trying to be a smart aleck and post some Calvin and Hobbs snowmen comics, but they wouldn't open once posted.  So, I had to go back into the archives and actually post some winter pictures!


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 24, 2010)

Caught

For a minute there, I thought I was smart. Oh well.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 24, 2010)

Uper said:
			
		

> Okay, the truth be told, I was trying to be a smart aleck and post some Calvin and Hobbs snowmen comics, but they wouldn't open once posted.  So, I had to go back into the archives and actually post some winter pictures!



Thanks for the confession . . . I thought I was losing my mind . . . or rather thought it was confirmed that I had lost my mind.


----------



## Ratman (Aug 27, 2010)

Local hike a few years ago on Mt Kearsarge about 5 degrees core temp.

Also a good friend of mine on his bike.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## jlow (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice Stack


----------



## burntime (Aug 27, 2010)

Here is one of the driveway...


----------



## MarcM (Aug 27, 2010)

I like this thread... I love winter too.

Here's my text book definition of blustery, Chic Choc mountains of QC:






Snowfield skiing on Hogback, QC:






Mines Madeliene back country hut:






Old picture from an album in my family farmhouse (where I now live):






Winter picture from the farm:


----------



## Ratman (Aug 27, 2010)

MarcM said:
			
		

> I like this thread... I love winter too.
> 
> Here's my text book definition of blustery, Chic Choc mountains of QC:
> 
> ...




All your pics are real nice....
My wife has family from Dudley / Webster area, the Stelmach's and the Nichols.


----------

